# The Ferret Mansion!



## binks_stinks (Apr 26, 2016)

I just treated my spoilt boy to an extension on his house as I was worried he didn't have enough playspace of his own... I think this is plenty big enough! :Woot And yes, this is for just one ferret..!


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

Wow, you could house 4-6 fuzzies in there!


----------



## binks_stinks (Apr 26, 2016)

Frolicking Ferrets said:


> Wow, you could house 4-6 fuzzies in there!


At the very least! Don't tempt me  x


----------



## SarahBugz (Mar 14, 2011)

Looks Awesome!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

That looks fantastic! Lucky Binks living it up My hubby is in the process of converting the other half of the shed for ours. Then hes going to connect the 2 enclosures via a little trap door so we can separate them if we need to. Hes doing a good job, but I'm desperate for him to get it finished as Jango has to sleep in the passage way which leads to Loki's room. (I'm not leaving them together over night until shes been spayed)


----------



## binks_stinks (Apr 26, 2016)

noushka05 said:


> That looks fantastic! Lucky Binks living it up My hubby is in the process of converting the other half of the shed for ours. Then hes going to connect the 2 enclosures via a little trap door so we can separate them if we need to. Hes doing a good job, but I'm desperate for him to get it finished as Jango has to sleep in the passage way which leads to Loki's room. (I'm not leaving them together over night until shes been spayed)


 Sounds like a fab idea! x


----------

